# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Një faleminderit për djemtë e Informatikës

## Force-Intruder

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

E di shume mire qe kjo teme nuk e ka vendin ketu, por deshiroja qe ta lexonin edhe ata te cilet nuk lexojne seksionet e tjera te ForumitShqiptar.
Seksioni "Informatike dhe Internet" ka qene dhe eshte pa dyshim nga te paktet nenforume te cilet eshte vizituar te pakten nje here nga te gjithe anetaret e ForumitShqiptar per nje problem apo per te mesuar dicka me vlere.
Personalisht u be kohe qe e vizitoj dhe doja ti thoja te gjithe djemve ketu si Edspace, Benseven etj etj... (nuk po permend te gjithe) se kane bere e bejne nje pune te shkelqyer duke e mbajtur gjalle kete seksion. 
Edhe njehere Faleminderit ne emrin tim djema... vazhdoni keshtu !

Me respekt
F-I

----------


## CountGrishnackh

bashkohem edhe un me F-I per nje big FLM  per t'gjith ndihmen q ofrojn kta cunat e informatikes, benseven11 esht legjenda e Informatikes.

----------


## [xeni]

Falenderimit tuaj i bashkangjitem edhe une. Dy-tre here kam bere pyetje dhe kam pare se jane shume te gatshem per te ndihmuar.

----------


## Sherri

si edspace.benseven dhe ardin i falendoroj per gjithcka qe kane bere.bravo djema vazhdoni keshtu

----------


## Miremengjes

Lum si ne per mjeshtrat qe kemi ne forumin e informatikes dhe u urojme sukses dhe gjithmone perpara se keshtu ka lezet... Njesha jeni!

----------


## Orso

U too Force-Intruder

----------


## jerlind

Dua edhe une nga Londra tu dergoja urimet me te mira.
Qe ky forum ka bere nje pune shume te madhe per te gjithe ata ose ato qe kane pasur interes ose deshire te mesojn Informatiken.

Edhe njehere mbarsi dhe lumturi djemve tane ne te gjithe boten, dhe doja ti thoja te gjithe djemve ketu si  Benseven etj ......ti falenderoja per ndihmen qe i japin ketij forumi 

Jeri

----------


## ElMajico

falenderojme si keta antare te perheshem te forumit dhe teper aktive edhe te gjithe te tjeret qe kane mundesuar ne krijimin e ketij nenforumi....se na ndihmojne shume rreth problemeve te ndryshme..

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe une i falemenderoj te gjithe qe ndihmojne me problemet tona ne lidhje me kompjutoret. :buzeqeshje: 
Sinqerisht!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pershendetje te gjitheve,
> 
> E di shume mire qe kjo teme nuk e ka vendin ketu, por deshiroja qe ta lexonin edhe ata te cilet nuk lexojne seksionet e tjera te ForumitShqiptar.
> Seksioni "Informatike dhe Internet" ka qene dhe eshte pa dyshim nga te paktet nenforume te cilet eshte vizituar te pakten nje here nga te gjithe anetaret e ForumitShqiptar per nje problem apo per te mesuar dicka me vlere.
> Personalisht u be kohe qe e vizitoj dhe doja ti thoja te gjithe djemve ketu si Edspace, Benseven etj etj... (nuk po permend te gjithe) se kane bere e bejne nje pune te shkelqyer duke e mbajtur gjalle kete seksion. 
> Edhe njehere Faleminderit ne emrin tim djema... vazhdoni keshtu !
> 
> Me respekt
> F-I



I bashkanngitem dhe unë Falenderimeve ndaj *Stafit të Informatikës*   për ndihmën e madhe që na ofrojnë këtu në forum, si dhe të falenderoj dhe ty Force-Intruder që more këtë iniciativë, shumë ë qëlluar për të gjithë, por pak shprehur nga të gjithë. 


Elna.

----------


## alditirona

Gjithashtu Dhe Nje Falenderim Nga Ana Ime - Me Te Vertete Na Kane Dhene Nje Ndihmese Teper Te Madhe Dhe Jane Treguar Gjithmone Te Gatshem.

----------


## saimiri-uk

Informatika ishte dega qe me ka dhene shprese duke me mahnitur dhe mrekulluar. Vetem me nje kurs dy-vjecar ne kolegj me ka mbushur plot konfidence per jeten. Me ka siguruar pune ku kam marre deri $20 ne ore. 
Ne te ardhmen, kur te me krijohet mundesia levizese do te dergoj ne Shqiperi - Kosove dhe kudo qe Shqiptaret ndodhen ne trojet tona dhjetra kompjutera ku te kete me teper nevoje. Drejtori i kolegjit ketu me ka premtuar nje sasi kompjuterash qe dalin shpejt jashte perdorimit ne universitet dhe jane ne gjendje te mire per situaten ne Shqiperi dhe se shpejti do te shkul dhe dergoj ne vendin tone pajisje elektronike te cdo lloji qe te me kapin duart. 
Le te jete ky me mire revolucion technologjik dhe modern dhe ti themi grupit aktual qeveritar se koha e tyre po mbaron dhe anija e tyre po i largohet ujit te thelle. 
Ju lumte te gjitheve per pjesmarrjen ne seksionin e teknologjise me pyetjet, sygjerimet dhe pergjigjet. 

Keep up-dated.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nje falenderim edhe nga mua per te gjithe lexuestie edhe ndihmuesti e keti nenforumi po nuk dua te haroj pa pershendet edhe legjendat e vjetra te keti nen-forumi si ilovepeja F-I themeltari i kesaj teme Akulli i cili po i mungon disi keti nenforumi edhe shume te tjere qe do vine me pas 
cuna keep the fire

----------


## shqiptari02

Nje falenderim per te gjithe stafin! edhe nga Michgani

----------


## diikush

Faleminderit me gjithe mend cunave te informatikes per ndihmen e tyre!

----------


## ylberi9999

Edhe une i falenenderoj te gjithe qe ndihmojne me problemet tona ne lidhje me kompjuteret ciaooo...  :Lulja3:

----------


## dyl shapka

Kete teme nuk e hapa thjesht sa per te nisur dicka, me teper se nga deshira qe kam per te shprehur mirenjohje ndaj te gjithe atyre qe harxhojne kohen e tyre per tu pergjigjur pyetjeve apo kerkesave tona. Ne vecanti falenderoj nje nga anetaret e forumit:
BENSEVEN11!
Eshte njish. I papare. Dhe jam mese i sigurte qe ka dhe te tjere ketu qe kane bere pyetje nga me injorantet deri tek ato me specifiket dhe Benseven ju ka pergjigjur menjehere dhe shume sakte. duke i dhene zgjidhje problemit menjehere. Kur falenderoj Benseven, kjo nuk do te thote qe te tjeret nuk kane ndihmuar. Pershendes dhe Aldotirona dhe Edspace qe me ka ndihmuar kur kam qene loged me nje nick tjeter ( qe ja harrova paswording dhe mu desh te sign up perseri).
Cuna jeni fantastike...nuk e merrni dot me mend se sa kohe na shpetoni dhe sa na ndihmoni me problemet qe hasim perdite. Do deshiroja qe dhe te tjeret te njohin dhe te vleresojne ndihmen qe marrin nga ekspertet e informatikes ketu ne forum.

----------


## Miremengjes

Nje falenderim vjen edhe nga mua.....
Me te vertete qe na keni ardhur ne ndihme ne shume problem kritike qe na kane ndodhur dhe pergjigja e vetme qe kemi marre nga forumet e huaja ka qene check this site w3.google.com.

Gjithe te mirat

(nuk po permend emra sepse i dallon puna dhe shkrimet qe kane vene dhe se fshati qe duket ska nevoje per kallauz )

----------


## che_guevara86

Nje falenderim te perzemert nga ana ime per te gjthe cunat qe janpin ndihma te konsiderueshme per shqiptaret dhe vazhdoni ta beni kete. Si psh ardi benseveni dhe force intruder etj . Ne thjesht ju shkruajme nje falenderim por mbase ky eshte max qe ne mund te bejme per ju sepse e di shume mire qe ju keni bere shume shume per ne megjithate faleminderit shume dhe suksese kudo ne jeten tuaj ne pune apo familjet tuaja dhe jua shperblefshim nje dite per durimin dhe lodhjen tuaj qe ju na jepni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ylber1998

Edhe une i falenderoj shum me te vertet jon te aft dhe te palodhshum per te ndihmuar

----------

